# iDevice Wireless Direct Train Controllers?



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

It looks like they are coming! See here: http://www.bluerailtrains.com/
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's been around for a couple of years for O-gauge with TMCC/Legacy.

Bluetrain Android Application


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, that Smart phone didn't know the difference between
a Steamer and a Diesel.

The idea is great. Another great advance in the hobby.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's been around for a couple of years for O-gauge with TMCC/Legacy.
> 
> Bluetrain Android Application


Thanks John. I missed this application because I didn’t get beyond the WiFi. Anybody have experience with this Bluetrain-Bluetooth-LCS setup. It would be nice to have some information on how close the Bluetrain-Phone has to be to the Bluetooth-LCS-Locomotive. Also how it performs it tunnels created with different layout techniques (such as wire-mesh).
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've used the Bluetrain with Bluetooth, and I'll be testing it with the LCS WiFi as soon as I get my LCS power module back from the club. They were supposed to get them in, but I loaned mine so we could test. However, now I want it back! 

It works with Bluetooth at 20 or so feet, it should work with WiFi at considerably longer distances. Since I can connect to my WiFi network at the end of my 300 foot driveway with my phone, I would assume that the Bluetrain application will also work as it'll be on the same network.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

John,
The Bluerail board goes into the locomotive and allows a locomotive-Bluetooth direct-connection to the iDevice-Bluetooth (nothing but a constant power source on the track). I have look at the www.lionel/lcs site and cannot find any Bluetooth components that go into the locomotive. I am missing something?
I probably should have entitled the thread “iDevice Wireless Direct Locomotive Controllers”.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't realize you were looking for a direct controller that was embedded in the locomotive. I don't know of any, but I've never looked.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

No email from them yet.
The YouTube location looks stranger that the web site! I posted the following comment on the connected YouTube video.

Is www.bluerailtrains.com for real? If so, somebody needs to respond to inputs on their "Contact Form"!!!
Thank You!

I also took a good look at the board in the video. Looks like a real pre-production board.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like they're not real yet.



> *Individuals interested in Blue Rail Trains*
> 
> If you are an individual interested in purchasing a Blue Rail Train DIY Standalone board or wish to be kept updated in Blue Rail Train developments and products please use this contact form. We will keep you informed of the availability and technical specifics of our standalone boards so you may integrate it into your favorite locomotive.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like they're not real yet.


This web site may already be dead-in!
Bob


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

RT_Coker said:


> It looks like they are coming! See here: http://www.bluerailtrains.com/
> Bob


I received an email response. Thanks Dave! The first prototypes are being unveiled by a major manufacturer of locomotives at the iHobby show tomorrow in Chicago. I believe this means that the BlueRail Trains web site is a dead-end.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It sure looked like there wasn't going to be anything useful there.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is the announcement: http://resources.bachmanntrains.com/ihobby2014/html5/index.html?page=1
Bob


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

*New Open-Source-Bluetooth-Train-Control Group*

All,
I have created a group called “Open-Source-Bluetooth-Train-Control” whose purpose is to encourage, promote, and develop Open-Source-Bluetooth-Train-Control. If you (individual or organization) are interested in possibly being a contributor, you can check it out here: http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine/group.php?groupid=125
Bob

*****
I am making the first post visible because it contains some important information that would not fit in the description of the Group:

This group is “moderated”, that is open to members how are interested in contributing to the development of Open-Source-Bluetooth-Train-Control. This group includes and encourages the participation of manufactures and members of other open-source organizations. It discourage (and will limit were feasible) the inclusion of members:
1) That is (or appear to be) ultimately unidentifiable.
2) That is not recognizable as interested contributors.
3) That fails to clearly declare their financial or other open-source interests to this group.
4) That publically releases this group’s information without prior approval from this group.
5) That meets other criteria as determined by this group.

I am the initial moderator (by default and by being the initiator). It is my intent to only be the moderator as needed to get this group up and running. 
It is my intent to start a more formal organization of the group by vote of the majority of the members of the group, when the group has more than 20 active members.

I have no (and plan to have no) financial interest related to this group’s interests. My only other connection to open-source is at Atmel Spaces. 
I am an old retired embedded programmer/systems-engineer, and am new to the hobby (~3 years). You are welcome to research my posts as a poster named RT_Coker on this train forum and others. My main interest is as a user and in the embedded-software that executes on the Bluetooth-Locomotive.

I have taken exception to the past business practices of one hobby manufacturer, but I would not hinder them from joining this group. After all, I have a lot of their DCC products, and a strong desire to help the users of such products.

If you have questions about joining this forum that you want me to try and answer, I suggest that you send me a private-message on this forum or start a new thread on this or any other forum where I am a member.

Thank You!
Bob


----------



## Shifty1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I was curious about working out the issues with the tunnels and losing comms. As mentioned above.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Shifty1 said:


> I was curious about working out the issues with the tunnels and losing comms. As mentioned above.


The only information on tunnels that I know about is a Bluetooth test that I conducted inside a boxcar inside a polyurethane HO tunnel. I did not get any measurable signal loose. However, we will not really know until some users start receiving and using Bluetooth units. BlueRail has a YouTube video of their Bluetooth board running inside a brass HO shell with the maximum range reduced by ~1/3. The only significant issues that I would expect is with wire-mess (or something similar) in the tunnel framing. The frequency hopping that Bluetooth uses allows it to find signal paths that would cause fixed frequency systems problems. 
I also just started working on a Bluetooth accessory controller that will have the ability to relay the DBTC Bluetooth signals. This will allow operation at all around any realistically sized layout. 
Currently, the biggest problem with open-source DBTC is getting a manufacturer that will produce the units.
Bob


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Makes me wish I had a DCC train. Well technically I do, but I don't run it because it's a bit expensive and fragile for the floor. Unfortunately I have no DCC system (It still works on analog). I can see the convenience out of this though. They should call this a "Train telephone"


----------

